# Headed off



## Ball N' Chain (Apr 3, 2017)

Afternoon guys,
I am in the shuttle right now heading off to Fort Benning as an Infantry recruit. I have a few months at OSUT, but if y'all would like, I'll definitely update you on my status when I can! I look forward to this journey, and can't wait to choose from the endless options that lie in front of me, from SFAS to Ranger School. 
Thanks for all the advice given to me, whether directly or indirectly, can't wait to finish up OSUT and officially be apart of the brotherhood.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2017)

Best of success to you.

Don't quit.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2017)

Hit everything head on and continue to push forward!

Look forward to your updates!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2017)

Stay the course and don't quit anything....

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Safe journeys, and the best of luck.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 3, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Afternoon guys,
> I am in the shuttle right now heading off to Fort Benning as an Infantry recruit. I have a few months at OSUT, but if y'all would like, I'll definitely update you on my status when I can! I look forward to this journey, and can't wait to choose from the endless options that lie in front of me, from SFAS to Ranger School.
> Thanks for all the advice given to me, whether directly or indirectly, can't wait to finish up OSUT and officially be apart of the brotherhood.




Eat it up, man. Go balls to the wall and come back when you are a badass motherfucker.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2017)

If you are still reading this and haven't turned your phone in yet, (you do turn your phone in don't you?!?), I'm going to share a tip with you...

One way to show your level of motivation is to respond with "SEMPER FI DRILL SERGEANT"  when asked a question!!!  :-"


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 3, 2017)

Good Luck.

Always volunteer for everything.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Apr 3, 2017)

Appreciate the words of encouragement and wisdom. @Ooh-Rah , yes we turn our phones in once we get there. I'll be sure to take your advice though!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Appreciate the words of encouragement and wisdom. @Ooh-Rah , yes we turn our phones in once we get there. I'll be sure to take your advice though!



Also yell, RAH! KILL! That's crayon jarhead language for yes D.S. 

M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 4, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you are still reading this and haven't turned your phone in yet, (you do turn your phone in don't you?!?), I'm going to share a tip with you...
> 
> One way to show your level of motivation is to respond with "SEMPER FI DRILL SERGEANT"  when asked a question!!!  :-"



I laughed out loud. I remember basic in 93. We had a prior service Ranger, out for 10 years, tabbed / former scroll guy, came back in an E4, one D.S. took special love to him, another prior that was ADA and a former Marine out 10ish years, coming back in for Ranger. The drills found out about the prior service, they all were acting squad leaders, the ADA guy was a fucking toad, the Ranger and Marine were shit hot. Then, them Marine was called to call a cadence and that Marine type cadence came out. The D.S.'s hit the roof laughing and yelling at him, started smoking us for laughing.

M.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 28, 2017)

Update:

Graduated the Basic portion of OSUT on Friday, now I am on a pass for the weekend as we head into the Infantry specific training starting Tuesday for the next 7 weeks. So far we have focused on setting a solid military foundation to build upon with basic classes in DNC, Combat lifesaver stuff, rank structure and all the other basic things like that. We finished up the Basic portion with three and a half weeks of rifle marksmanship. I was one of three guys in my 188 person company to shoot 40/40 on the marksmanship qualifications, so I will be getting a badge and a ribbon for that. The next seven weeks consist of...
Next week, we will be getting familiar with firing the M249 SAW, the M240 Bravo, which I was assigned, fuck its heavy, the MK-19, and the .50 cal machine gun. So I am chomping at the bit for this upcoming week. We also have a combatives day, pugils, and grenade throws.
The week after we will do Buddy Team Tactics, buddy live fire drills, stress shoots, reacting to fire above our head, which they call nick @ night, and an 8 mile ruck with kit.
Following week will be Squad Team Tactics, clearing houses, riding in bradleys and a stryker, and some other cool things like combatives within clearing houses, using our rifle as a non lethal weapon and such, as well as a short field training type thing over night. To finish that week we will do a 12 mile ruck in kit.
That will conclude blue phase and we will move to prepping for our Field training exercise, we will have a few days of prep, then we will spend 5 days, 4 nights in the field over the Fourth of July, doing what I am assuming is a simulated version of living in a combat zone. They haven't been super specific about what it is, all I know is we will be moving a lot, trenching into our location once we get there, and setting up tactical points to respond properly to combat. My platoon has come to agreement we are going to do a 3 point system with crew serve weapons at every point, but that could change. We get blanks to fire off in massive numbers with basically a precise laser gun system and vest to simulate deaths and what not.
We will finish off our FTX with a 9 1/2 mile bayonet march which will consist of moving random objects over that distance using team work, like milk crates filled with grenades, water jugs, litters with equipment, so on and so on.

After the FTX, we are basically done. We will have a cross rifle ceremony, which I am hearing our drills are all about doing the blood rifle ceremony, as well as a final 5 mile formation run. The remainder of the 2 weeks consist of recovery, cleaning our TA-50, and getting ready for turning blue and graduation.


That is my update for now, didn't talk much about what we did the first two months because it was pretty boring actually. Looking forward to learning what I came here to learn now!!
I did receive my orders as well..... I am headed to the 25 Infantry Division, Tropic lightning, over in Oahu, Hawaii. I have been told two things; I am super lucky, and I am super unlucky. Luck because Hawaii, unlucky because the Jungle training is treacherous. Anyone have advice, experience, or whatever else to say about it? I will be bringing my wife with me, I know she is stoked.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 28, 2017)

The 240B is indeed heavy, along with extra ammo, tripod, and AG crap. 

Find a chiropractor in Wahiawā as you get settled at Schofield.  There's usually one off base offering dirt cheap treatment - avoid them.


----------



## Topkick (May 28, 2017)

Going to the 25th, you should be able to get slots to several hooah schools.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 28, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Going to the 25th, you should be able to get slots to several hooah schools.



I can only hope you're right about That!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2017)

Oh the Nasty Nick, good times.

9.5 mile bayonet? That shit was 25 miles when I went through back 2002. 

Please tell me y'all still do the stairway to heaven?

Good work, keep after it. And protect your damn knees and ankles.  When you get into IMT and team/squad tactics, you will see dudes getting fucked up (the broke dick line will fill up quick). Wear knee pads, keep your boots laced tight, and use proper technique. They are going to ride your ass about 3-5 second rushes "I'm up he sees me I'm down". But dude, focus on proper technique and be sure not to fuck your knees up.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 28, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Oh the Nasty Nick, good times.
> 
> 9.5 mile bayonet? That shit was 25 miles when I went through back 2002.
> 
> ...



Yeah times have changed with the marches.. the drills remind us often that our generation is soft, and they are right! At the tail end of our 7 mile ruck last week, we did the last half mile up a 45 degree incline, and literally 8 people fell out. They will be recycled if they fall out again, which they likely will. And yes, from what I here, the stairway to heaven is live and well in the bayonet! I have no clue what it is but I am just going to assume it's a long flight of stairs! 
In regard to team tactics, I got lucky as hell. We have our squads, and teams. My team consist of me, which I have lots of hand to hand combative experience, so i hope to hold my own, Kevin, who is a blue to green transfer from the navy, medically dropped from buds 6 months in, followed by jas who is an 18x guy who did a 6 month program with the 19th special forces group to earn his national guard contract, and Sam, who is military schooled with an option 40. I am technically the weakest link, which is a pretty good weakest link haha. 
I take it all one day at a time and as you said about knees, I try not to get hurt. They have little patience here and will recycle you if you miss training, we have 8 recycles in my platoon alone, over 20 in the company.
And just outta curiosity, when you came through OSUT, were you Delta? My company is "Diamondbacks" so I'm just wondering if that's coincidence or not.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 29, 2017)

@Diamondback 2/2 was EIB 25 miles? From what I always understood the final stages of 11B OSUT were to mimic EIB standards. 12 mile ruck, 5 mile run, and many of the stakes...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 was EIB 25 miles? From what I always understood the final stages of 11B OSUT were to mimic EIB standards. 12 mile ruck, 5 mile run, and many of the stakes...



No EIB is 12 miles under 3 hours, full kit. At least it was, I have no idea anymore. I know I tested for my EIB a couple of months out of OSUT and badged.

The Bayonet (in 2002) was 25 miles with 5 missions, kind a 1 day event, that was the last day of the FTX. I think they rotated the missions, but we did a downed pilot recovery, assaulted a cliff, platoon level ambush, resupply mission and a raid on a mock village. So basically you would go however many miles to your next mission, with whatever special equipment, stage, conduct the mission, ruck back up and beat feet to your next mission staging area. Our senior drill said all in all we did 33 mile when you added the missions. Anyway, as you walk back into Sand Hill proper, they take you into this little camp where they have a bonfire going, you than got your cross rifles pinned into your chest and a canteen cup of some kind of fruit drink. Yell out the creed, listen to the drills say welcome to the brother hood. Than you march back to your barracks and start cleaning gear and doctoring feet. Like 2-3 days recovery after that before you do turning blue ceremony. Back then, you always knew when a company was about to graduate, because everyone was in soft shoes for like two days letting their feet heal up, allow the swelling to go down.

Stairway to heaven was 12 miles straight incline. It's a ball buster even for seasoned dudes.

We did a 15 miles somewhere in between the stairway to heaven and the bayonet.

As far as EIB, we did all of the testing lanes to EIB standards, but no day/night land nav (we did a day time group type deal). Our 12 miler was the stairway to heaven and although I know we were pushing it, I doubt it was EIB standards.

I was A 2/54 Hell's Kitchen @ Sand Hill. Diamondback2/2 was my last call sign in Iraq.


----------



## Muppet (May 29, 2017)

Shit hot @Ball N' Chain. Get you some. I recall E.I.B. at Bragg being 12 miles under 3 hours. When I tested and passed E.F.M.B., the 12 miles were also 3 hours or under....

M.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 29, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Shit hot @Ball N' Chain. Get you some. I recall E.I.B. at Bragg being 12 miles under 3 hours. When I tested and passed E.F.M.B., the 12 miles were also 3 hours or under....
> 
> M.



What's the significance or importance of the EIB? And is it something I will test to obtain within my unit?


----------



## Muppet (May 29, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> What's the significance or importance of the EIB? And is it something I will test to obtain within my unit?



E.I.B.=expert Infantrymans badge, tests proficiency on all soldier skills. Yes, you should test in your unit. Medics tests similar, expert field medic badge. Both are difficult, pretty much by the book, but not the least impossible. Being a shit hot Infantryman, knowing the basics, mastering them will make things easy. Ask any hitter from S.F., SEAL, MARSOC, what ever, they will tell you, mastering the basics...

M.


----------



## Gunz (May 29, 2017)

Hawaii is expensive. The jungle is your friend.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> What's the significance or importance of the EIB? And is it something I will test to obtain within my unit?



EIB kinda got put on the back burner during the hight of the Iraq war. A few years back, the Rangers introduced a new way to test and I heard it went Army wide. It was more an updated version to include lessons learned from Iraq/Afghanistan.  I have no idea how or what the testing is now.

As a member of 25th ID, you will go to Air Assault, Jungle Operations, (possibly Lightfighter leaders course if they still do it) and you should test for EIB. Before you pin E5, PLDC or whatever it's called now. Than before you get a squad (E6) you will most likely go to Ranger school (Airborne in route) is how they used to do it. Keep in mind this is decade old information. 

But focus on the 25m target, get through OSUT without getting hurt. Max your APFT (300) get that Excellent PT badge, and they might let you go to Airborne school before Hawaii. It's a hell of alot easier to do it while you are at Benning vs trying to get orders back for it. Get your APFT scores up, and nag the shit out of your drill sgt to go, I mean, run around screaming in child's girly voice "airborne, airborne, airborne, I want to go to airborne school". They will get a laugh and get the point. But really put a bug in their ears aND show you are a stud, and they will work some magic for you.

Just my $.02

As I type this out and realize you are actually in the middle of OSUT, I am reminded of the pay phones and 5 minute phone calls with drill sgts yelling at me that my time is up. LOL:wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> As I type this out and realize you are actually in the middle of OSUT, I am reminded of the pay phones and 5 minute phone calls with drill sgts yelling at me that my time is up. LOL:wall:



I continue to see 'drill sgts' referenced.  Does this mean that the OP is still in boot camp but has internet/phone access?  This is not a stupid back-in-my-day shot, I am genuinely curious.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 29, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I continue to see 'drill sgts' referenced.  Does this mean that the OP is still in boot camp but has internet/phone access?  This is not a stupid back-in-my-day shot, I am genuinely curious.



Yep, Infantry OSUT is basic and AIT in one shot, he finished basic and is in the AIT portion now.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 29, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> EIB kinda got put on the back burner during the hight of the Iraq war. A few years back, the Rangers introduced a new way to test and I heard it went Army wide. It was more an updated version to include lessons learned from Iraq/Afghanistan.  I have no idea how or what the testing is now.
> 
> As a member of 25th ID, you will go to Air Assault, Jungle Operations, (possibly Lightfighter leaders course if they still do it) and you should test for EIB. Before you pin E5, PLDC or whatever it's called now. Than before you get a squad (E6) you will most likely go to Ranger school (Airborne in route) is how they used to do it. Keep in mind this is decade old information.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the insight @Diamondback 2/2 . It all sounds really exciting, especially air assault. I got a 282 on my last APFT, I am maxing the runs out with ease, and I am right on the brink with my push ups and sit ups. I have 2 or 3 more left to get that 300, and I am confident I will.
From what I understand in regard to airborne school is that if I take the airborne slot, my orders will change to put me into an airborne unit. The airborne liaison is coming in the next week or two to hand out the available slots after 18x and opt 40's are handed out and they know how many slots are left, and I will find out more about it then I assume. 


Also, @Ooh-Rah , I graduated the basic portion of OSUT, so I am on a weekend pass, which ends tonight. I will be turning my phone back in when I return to Sand Hill and won't get it again until I turn blue the day before graduation. In the first 2 months of basic we received our phones at the end of red phase, mothers day, and my platoon specifically received our phones for coming in first in both PT and Rifle marksmanship. So about once every 3 weeks we get our phones for half an hour if we perform well.


----------



## Muppet (May 29, 2017)

For those that know, is there an jump batt. in the 25th? I recall seeing some dude with a 25th. I.D. patch and an Airborne rocker a few years ago.

M.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 29, 2017)

Muppet said:


> For those that know, is there an jump batt. in the 25th? I recall seeing some dude with a 25th. I.D. patch and an Airborne rocker a few years ago.
> 
> M.



Yes, the airborne unit in the 25th is stationed In Alaska. Just got deployed to Afghanistan actually.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 29, 2017)

Muppet said:


> For those that know, is there an jump batt. in the 25th? I recall seeing some dude with a 25th. I.D. patch and an Airborne rocker a few years ago.
> 
> M.



The 4th IBCT (ABN) shares a lineage with the 25th ID and thus has the tropic lightning patch.  They don't fall under the 25th, though, but US Army Alaska, which reports directly to Army Pacific.


----------



## amlove21 (May 29, 2017)

Good luck. Go hard in the paint.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 29, 2017)

Alright guys,
Time for me to turn myself back into the Army and continue on. I will be sure to update you all when I graduate and give my run down on the infantry portion of OSUT. I appreciate all the advice and encouragement, words of wisdom and so on. Next time I get on here I will be wearing a blue cord and be heading to Hawaii, until then, god speed and take care!


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 22, 2017)

Checking back in to let y'all know that I am officially done. Graduated OSUT yesterday! Now I am back home getting my wife and I's affairs in order before we fly out to Hawaii next week. 
A note about the final stages of OSUT...
The stairway to heaven was a huge smoker, there were times I questioned if I could keep going but I zoned out for most of it.
IMT, STT, and ITT were all pretty fun. They didn't allow us to wear knee pads so when I was bounding I either hauled ass to my next cover point so I didn't have to hit the deck as much, or I posted hard on my hand and kicked back up without hitting my knees. 
I was very fortunate to evade injuries for the most part. I strained my back in combatives, but I pushed through it. I also had a period where I was battling shin splints, but that too passed. 
We did a 3 day FTX before our culminating 5 day FTX and they were both pretty sucky. We rucked 12 miles out to our 3 day FTX and it was pouring rain most of the time. Peoples feet were messed up, and I myself was chafed raw. We got to our FTX area and it seemed as if everyone was dead, but we still had to dig our hasty fighting positions and get the patrol base set up. It rained all three days... My feet were a mess, I said to myself then that I would rather blistering sunshine and heat over rain any day.
I got my wish. The 5 day FTX was brutal! It was the hottest FTX on record in any of our Drill's time as a drill. I went through 3 bottles of sun screen and I was still burnt to absolute shit on my neck and other exposed areas. I might as well have been rained on considering how sweaty I was. I managed to escape serious chafing by using vasoline by the scoop full, and blisters left me alone. When we started off our bayonet march though, I was pretty beat up in other ways.
My platoon was on detail so broke down the entire cadre base, the ammo point, and the water buffalo tent, and I was in the back of the LMTV getting gear handed to me for an hour. It must've been 120 degrees, closed in! When we finished loading we stepped immediately. I was just telling myself one more step every step. The first objective was taking a bunker on the top of a hill. I actually enjoyed it, and got a good laugh when two of my guys in my squad fell and ate shit after stepping in holes that wild hogs had dug up. After that, we had a 5 mile hike to get to our next point. On that hike, 13 people hit the deck as a heat casualty. One kid right in front of me swayed out into the middle of the road and then came back in and crashed. I immediately went to help and the Drill took action quickly as well. We followed routine, stripped him, ice sheets, the whole nine. It was bad, he was only responsive to some seriously hard sternum rubs. He puked on me because I elevated his head because he was unconscious and his breathing was shallow. His core temp, taken through his rectum, was 108.8. Well he was the worse, but all the guys who went down had to be taken out of there, all with temps between 101 and 104 other than my guy.
The bayonet was cancelled after that. Temps were in the high 90's and we were about to go deep into the woods where help would not be available immediately, so the risk factor was too great with all these guys going down. 
We got our cross rifles that night, and the rest of the time we spent cleaning gear and what not.

Personally, I received two Army Achievement Medals. One for shooting 40/40 in marksmanship, and one for scoring 300 on the APFT. 
Now I have my blue cord and my cross rifles, and I am ready to get to my duty station and get to work.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 22, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> I received two Army Achievement Medals. One for shooting 40/40 in marksmanship, and one for scoring 300 on the APFT. Now I have my blue cord and my cross rifles



Outstanding , congrats Soldier!


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 22, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Checking back in to let y'all know that I am officially done. Graduated OSUT yesterday! Now I am back home getting my wife and I's affairs in order before we fly out to Hawaii next week.
> A note about the final stages of OSUT...
> The stairway to heaven was a huge smoker, there were times I questioned if I could keep going but I zoned out for most of it.
> IMT, STT, and ITT were all pretty fun. They didn't allow us to wear knee pads so when I was bounding I either hauled ass to my next cover point so I didn't have to hit the deck as much, or I posted hard on my hand and kicked back up without hitting my knees.
> ...



Good work.

Getting the job done when things tremendously suck most of the time - that's life in the Infantry.  It's a distinct MOS for a reason.

See a good chiropractor for your back.  Just because the hurt went away doesn't mean there isn't still an issue that can reappear with a vengance in the future.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 22, 2017)

Congrats and good on you for following through and sharing your story. As someone that went through Sand Hill over a decade ago now, the one piece of this that surprised me the most was how much you knew about what you had coming coming up event wise. Enjoy Hawaii with the missus!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 23, 2017)

Fucking A. Get some. Congrats. Be a good 11B.

m.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2017)

Outstanding. Congratulations.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2017)

Congratulations!

Now the real work begins.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2017)

@Ball N' Chain , great work. Be a really, really good 11B. Work the basics, learn the game, and go win it. Shoot move communicate. 

Proud of you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> Checking back in to let y'all know that I am officially done. Graduated OSUT yesterday! Now I am back home getting my wife and I's affairs in order before we fly out to Hawaii next week.
> A note about the final stages of OSUT...
> The stairway to heaven was a huge smoker, there were times I questioned if I could keep going but I zoned out for most of it.
> IMT, STT, and ITT were all pretty fun. They didn't allow us to wear knee pads so when I was bounding I either hauled ass to my next cover point so I didn't have to hit the deck as much, or I posted hard on my hand and kicked back up without hitting my knees.
> ...


Congratulations and welcome to the real Army.  Now go read every FM/TM you can get your hands on. Practice your land nav and keep up your PT. When you get to your unit don't hang out with the funny cool Specialist, the one always telling jokes. He will get you in trouble, find the guy who just passed a board or is being groomed by the SGT's, that's the guy you want to learn from. Eye's and ears open, mouth shut.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

I appreciate all the words of encouragement and advice. I am looking forward to being the best 11B I can be.
Embracing the suck and staying on my grind, mastering the basics, and keeping my nose clean are what I plan to do. 

Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2017)

Don't worry about that cancelled bayonet training. I had it. By the time it gets to "fix bayonets" it's anybody's ballgame.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 24, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Don't worry about that cancelled bayonet training. I had it. By the time it gets to "fix bayonets" it's anybody's ballgame.


"The Bayonet" is the name of the capstone event at the end of Infantry training in the Army. 

Think of it like The Crucible for Marines. IMO, kind of a big deal _not _to do it. Like @Diamondback 2/2's the forced march portion of mine was 25 mi.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2017)

104TN said:


> "The Bayonet" is the name of the capstone event at the end of Infantry training in the Army.
> 
> Think of it like The Crucible for Marines. IMO, kind of a big deal _not _to do it. Like @Diamondback 2/2's the forced march portion of mine was 25 mi.



Good...because I was thinking "The Army still has _bayonets_?" :wall:

We had them in Vietnam for our M16s but we used them for Mumbly Peg (Stretch) or for throwing practice at banana trees...because we wouldn't think of throwing our Kabars in the dirt.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

@104TN I agree, not completing the event left a bad taste in my mouth, especially getting pinned later that night. Some people were stoked it got cancelled mid way because it was already pretty sucky, but thats the point.

The drill's put it to us like this... We are on Sand Hill for training, and getting to our units healthy. With the heat index and humidity so high, and the company about to be out of easy access for Echo-911, the Company Commander and First Sergeant decided it was best to forego the rest of the march.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Don't worry about that cancelled bayonet training. I had it. By the time it gets to "fix bayonets" it's anybody's ballgame.



Yeah, trying to parry some ass hole, while thrusting or butt stroking his angry self was never high on my bucket list.  FYI: There was a UK light Infantry unit that did a bayonet charge in Iraq around 2004.

ETA: 2004, not 2005.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah, trying to parry some ass hole, while thrusting or butt stroking his angry self was never high on my bucket list.  FYI: There was a UK light Infantry unit that did a bayonet charge in Iraq around 2004.
> 
> ETA: 2004, not 2005.



Now that you mention it, I heard about that. Crazy. I know in some of the Hill Fights in my war Marines were bashing NVA with their entrenching tools and tossing them bodily out of their fighting positions when they breached the wire.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 25, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> @104TN I agree, not completing the event left a bad taste in my mouth, especially getting pinned later that night. Some people were stoked it got cancelled mid way because it was already pretty sucky, but thats the point.
> 
> The drill's put it to us like this... We are on Sand Hill for training, and getting to our units healthy. With the heat index and humidity so high, and the company about to be out of easy access for Echo-911, the Company Commander and First Sergeant decided it was best to forego the rest of the march.



It was a wise decision. You'd already had some serious heat casualties.


----------

